# How are you starting your day? Did you sleep well? General wellness.



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

Whether you're in the US or on the other side of the world, how'd you decide to start your day today?

For example, I didn't catch a wink of sleep so that was definitely a way to start.
And after tripping over dogs and talking with my jittery mother,
I've settled on the fact that I'm definitely going to settle down into bed after I finish my tea.

How about you guys?
Any remarkable dreams?
What did you have for breakfast?
Do you have any medications you need to remember to take?

Thoughts and reminders just to jog the start of the day I think.
It's 8:28 am in NY right now and I'm probably just talking to talk.
I hope everyone else's mornings have been good, and that it follows you through your day.

If it's a bad morning, why?
Get it all out for the better.
​


----------



## June (Mar 2, 2015)

This is such a nice thread ahhh. 

My day was pretty standard even though I barely got any sleep (it's already 10:00PM, Monday night here!) I went to two lecture, which I was barely prepared for but my first professor liked my speech and the second one didn't feel like having class so he asked us to attend a really cool lecture series where a nobel peace prize winning chemist was going to talk. I had some really good coffee on the way home, decided I needed some after falling asleep in the train and nearly missing my stop ; v ; eventually got home and took a nap. 

All in all, I could've been more productive (which I kind of regret). I got ahead of my allergies too by taking some antihistamine anddd I'm about to sleep because I'm still pretty tired from today. 

Since your day is just starting, I hope you get to have a good one!


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 2, 2015)

I woke up to see that we had a 1 hour delay, lol. I dont know anymore, going to school makes me anxious now even at my 12th year because I am having a horrible time concentrating because I've got a lot on my mind. Onto a new relationship, hoping things go better than my last LDR. Feeling anxious at school because Im afraid of work I missed from Friday, wasn't happy so I didn't go. I put this work stress on myself because I don't do it sometimes and I fear my grades but today I'm putting a stop to this problem. I'm going to graduate and get my **** together.

I had some orange juice and eggs. Waiting for a text from my boy ahhh.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 2, 2015)

Barely got any sleep last night. Maybe at most, an hour. 
My mood isn't in that good of a condition today either.


----------



## Lil Miss Eve (Mar 2, 2015)

*I* had an awful night of sleep. I just kept waking up and I just didn't feel refreshed, I guess. I couldn't get comfy at aaaalllll.​


----------



## Shax (Mar 2, 2015)

I had a pretty good night of sleep, all things considered. Which is ideal, because I'm taking my midterm for SQL in the library today. I studied over the weekend, so I think I will do fairly well.
I need to make a trip to my sister's place later today; I forgot some of my things over there while I was babysitting her kids. My mom was rushing me last night, so I didn't have time to make sure I had everything.
Since I don't have classes on Monday or Wednesday, I like to spend the day doing... not those things I just said I need to do.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Omg, I did NOT want to get up this morning. Alarm clock rang at 5:30 AM, I decided to sleep for 30 more minutes. After that, I thought 5 more. After that, 5 more. After that, 5 more. Then I finally got the nuts to get up and get ready. I'm still tired as bell.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 2, 2015)

As far as I can remember. I slept in till around 10.40AM (I checked my Mac's clock, since my laptop was on the unit next to me). I didn't get any sleep till around... 2.30-3AM?. I don't know, my insomnia plays me up all the time. Bacon for breakfast with some water, drank orange and peach juice later in the day, watched TV in my bed, ate some G? Key Lime Pie. It's now 16.05 here, and I'm pretty much wide awake.

Edit: Oh, and I did some school work whilst watching TV.


----------



## slimsh4d3y (Mar 2, 2015)

Went to bed at 3. Woke up at 11. This happens on a regular basis on days I don't have class/have late classes; days where I have my 8AM I go to bed around 1 and wake up at 6:30.

I really need to get out of this cycle.  I want to be going to bed around 12 consistently and waking up around 8 or 9 unless I have an early class.....


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 2, 2015)

Seems a lot of us have some insomnia. I fell asleep after 4 am, but that's mostly because I made the poor decision to play Monster Hunter in bed. Woke up at 9:30 to make coffee and feed my dogs. Checked up on my email and eventually wandered over here when I should be studying, whoops.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 2, 2015)

I started my day, after sleeping just okay I suppose, with my mother barging into my room to talk about an electric bill and something she saw on Saturday Night Live. After that, I showered and remembered my medications (two anxiety tablets and two migraine tablets) because I'm having an eye exam in an hour to determine if pressure behind my eyes is causing my severe migraines. I'm just killing time now until I need to leave for my exam on TBT c:


----------



## Keitara (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, after I finished to do my homework and some chibi sketches around 5 am, I went into bed and fell asleep immediately.
 My alarm clock ringed around 6:35 am and I kept laying in bed until 7 am, when there were only 15 minutes left until my bus arrives. I quickly jumped out of my bed, I put on my clothes, brushed my teeth and dashed to my bus stop. This is how my day starts since weeks.
After I come home around 3:30 pm, I eat lunch, do the daily housework and fly into my bed. I wake up around 9 pm, stalk the Internet a bit, do this and there, do daily housework again and somewhen in the night I'll do my homework and fall asleep after that.
To be continued '-'


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 2, 2015)

Woke up from some stressful dream, layed in bed for almost an hour. took a shower, on the computer now. :/


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2015)

I stayed up all night talking to Justin, fell asleep around 6am, alarm went off at 11am. Woke-up with a headache that's been lingering since Friday. Got up around 11:30am to shower etc. Was late to a meeting that started at 12:15pm (at which point I wasn't even dressed yet) because the announcement was only put on FB at 8:30pm last night and I hadn't been on the site - I would've missed it completely if it weren't for someone texting me six minutes before it was due to start to ask where I was! Surprisingly, I was only 15 minutes late in total - of course I had to forego breakfast. 

So, no, not a good start to the day.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 2, 2015)

My morning is actually going decently. It's nearing the end of my quarter and I have projects to finish for all of my classes, but I woke up a bit earlier this morning than I normally do and finished one of them, so I'm feeling quite good. I had an extraordinarily stressful weekend so I'm glad to be feeling this well for a Monday.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 2, 2015)

Went to bed sometime before midnight last night, woke up at 7:20am, feeling very very sleepy and wishing I could stay in bed for a few more hours or so... ;x Had a shower, and walked to school. It was so lovely and sunny this morning so I enjoyed the walk today.


----------



## SpatialSilence (Mar 2, 2015)

I went to bed at about 9:30 PM, I slept horribly, I woke up at 4:30 AM with a horrible stomach ache, took some tylenol, laid in bed and texted my friend, took a shower at 5:30, laid back in bed, played Animal Crossing and went in the living room and ate some toast and an egg then took some more medicine. Then I played Animal Crossing again with some friends. Now I am laying in bed listening to music and I am super relaxed.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 2, 2015)

This is such a great idea for a thread, OP, I could kiss you right now. I love these kinds of well-intentioned "hey, are you doing okay?" type things (thus my obnoxious posting of ''pseudo-inspirational quotes'' in the deep/meaningful thread elsewhere on the site) and just, omg. Warm fuzzy feeling all over from this. Thank you for making it.

I'm not gonna give my laundry list of mental issues (THIS TIME anyway  y'all already know I'm 10 different flavors of cray) but I've been trying not to rely on my anti-anxiety meds as much recently. I'm supposed to take them "as needed" yet I'm always tense so I feel like they're... always needed, and I take the max amount prescribed per day, which is three. I'd rather be taking one or two, but at the same time, I guess it can't be helped. It's doing its job, kinda. I'm super med-resistant so it's doing as much as it can for me when all the other anti-anxiety meds I've been on have done literally nothing at all, haha, so I'll take what I can get, I guess.

I set alarms for my pills so I don't usually forget, but the alarms coincide with the times when I feed my cat, so occasionally I get distracted by feeding her and forget to just turn around and count out the pills.

Despite being 100% convinced I wasn't going to be able to sleep last night, I ended up passing out and sleeping fairly well til morning pill alarm / cat breakfast time (lol) then taking another nap. I know I definitely haven't eaten enough, though. That's a running problem with me; I have a handful of Cheezits and pretend like it was a legitimate meal. Yeah, no. I gotta stop doing that.

Hope everyone is taking care of themselves today ♥♥♥ And thanks again, OP, for the gentle reminder to take care of _myself_, because lawd knows I forget.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Was way too tired.. I looked forward to the guest lecture woman but she was boring.. .glad we have the regular teacher tomorrow :/


----------



## okaimii (Mar 2, 2015)

I went to bed around 1am last night and woke up around 11. I haven't eaten yet so I'm feeling a little hungry. ;-; But I'm a little too lazy to make lunch myself, haha. ^^" So far, my day is going well, I suppose. The sun is out and bright today (I don't like gloomy weather), which I really enjoy. So far, I've been playing Pokemon Y and Animal Crossing: New Leaf... Aaannnnd, that's about it.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

I woke up at 12:54 pm. I usually wake up past 3 pm ,but my dog was howling. I've been on the internet ever since.


----------



## Improv (Mar 2, 2015)

This morning wasn't too bad at all. I woke up at 6am & had breakfast with my mother before she left for work (I leave for school at the same time she does). I hadn't slept in a little under 48 hours, so that was a well-needed sleep and I'm hopefully getting my sleep schedule straightened out now. Driving to school was so peaceful, it started raining and it was just so quiet and that's probably my favorite reason to drive - the quiet.


----------



## boujee (Mar 2, 2015)

I went to bed around..11:30 and woke up around 1am then 3am and 4am and so on.
I woke up at 7am and was pretty tired. I didn't want to get up but I had to. I sat on the corner of my bed for about 15 minutes, just trying to get some energy to do anything really. I took a quick shower, brushed my teeth, fixed my hair, got dress, and went on my day to school. I would always eat breakfast in the morning because it was either my mother's or grandma's cooking- but since they're gone, I hardly eat breakfast. Ever wake up and the taste of food doesn't seem appetizing? The rest of my day was just me over thinking thinfgs that are most likely not going to happen. I also day dream like a lot from time to time. I also tend to wonder here on this site to get more distracted. So yeah.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 2, 2015)

I slept better last night than I have been lately, but I put my phone on my chest before I fell asleep and kept waking up with it underneath me (idk why I didn't put it on the bookshelf by my bed after the second time it happened). Turned in my chem take-home test, and I think I did really well on it! Other than that? I'm kind of dying for this year to be over. I feel like I'm kind of just drifting away from the people that I do consider my friends, but I think that's life and that a lot of us are doing it unconsciously or purposely because we know we won't stay in touch after this year. And that's okay.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 2, 2015)

I slept pretty well! I didn't have my usual morning coffee because my mom disapproves of me having it every day, so I'm trying to limit myself to only having it like three times a week. I don't foresee that working out though.


----------



## Isabella (Mar 2, 2015)

My morning class was cancelled, so I slept in for like 10 hours  Much needed rest, but I'm probably going to end up staying awake all night once again lol.
All my exams are take-home lately because of all these cancellations but I'm not complaining lol, gives me an extra few days to send in a really good exam.


----------



## Locket (Mar 2, 2015)

I slept horrible >.<. I wake up to go get water. I lay back down, and five minutes later, MY THROAT IS ITCHY. I stayed up for 30 minutes coughing. I wake up my parents, and they say get that cough stuff.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

I woke up around 6:15, which was really early, but I got up, went to school, and had an okay day. Pippin has been playing in my head all day... I'm listening to it right now. So good~
_Keep-
Cool as custard_
I got an A on my math test, so that's good.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2015)

I woke up and got dressed asap without walking around in my pjs. I had an egg in a hole for breakfast and then I went to school c:


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2015)

I just woke up and it's just past 10:30 and I got like 10 hours sleep but I feel like **** and I just wanna did #byE


----------



## Yuni (Mar 2, 2015)

Due to the sudden weather changes in Melbourne, I couldn't fall asleep until 3am. 
Kept rolling around in bed because the side that wasn't on the electric blanket was always cold (It's meant to be autumn though...)

Woke up at 6 this morning to review my lecture notes for the second day of my final uni. 
Bought pork buns to eat on the way, while praying not to bump into any gangs or that there would be sudden gunfire (someone got shot a few weeks back... and I think it's scary. It didn't happen in my suburb, but the other two suburbs I'm stuck in between... sigh).

A relatively normal day so far, considering the circumstances.


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

I managed to get some sleep finally around 9:30 and boy howdy.
I slept till about two, and dozed in and out till 3:30 before I had to get up and fricken.
Bring in the garbage cans, shovel the pathway.
And I haven't gotten anything done at all today.
I'm zoning out, falling asleep, and forgetting I have my ds on and ACNL running.
Hoping I actually get some sleep.

And it sounds like there's others with sleep problems, and I hope all of you get some good sleep soon.
Eat dinner, get a shower, so on, so forth. Time to settle in for the night.
I'm beat.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 2, 2015)

idk how I sleep anymore lol
my dark circles get horrible with each passing night and im starting to think its my eye shape that's causing it :0


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 3, 2015)

Goood morning again ladies and gents.
It's 6:30am here and it has yet again been another night of 0 sleep when I should be sleeping.
I've been trying too ugh.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 3, 2015)

This thread is so cute aw.
Well last night I finished watching an Audrey Hepburn film because they always calm me down. I finished it around 9:30 then went to bed. My 5:00 alarm went off and I was so tired so I decided to turn it off and sleep in an hour (I wake up early for no reason, so I can just go and do that). At 6:00 I woke up and found out my favorite singer has a new song!! So I listened to it about a half hour, then while scrolling twitter I noticed school was cancelled! So today is goin great. Going to relax and practice my poetry recitation, probably watch some Netflix and play animal crossing as well.


----------



## Shax (Mar 3, 2015)

I woke up grouchy because my uncle's alarm clock went off at 7AM. It's lunch time now, and I've calmed down somewhat. Class is ending and I want to get a burger, but it's cold and wet outside and I just want to go home.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 3, 2015)

I tossed and turned a lot, and slept later than I would've liked to, seeing as I had food in my slow cooker. It only went for an extra hour and it was just potatoes and sausage but still. Would have been happier if I woke up an hour earlier. At least I have something made that's proper food, now, though, so I can actually be well fed until we go for groceries for this month!

Have a psych appointment today and I'm not looking forward to it, but then again, I never do. Psych is always late, and my appointments are only 5 mins long and completely unnecessary seeing as we've already established my med regimen and nothing needs to be changed (if it did, I'd call) yet... she wants to see me like, every two months all the same. Big inconvenience but whatevs, gotta deal.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 3, 2015)

I fell asleep at 7pm last night and woke up at 6am this morning. Then I went to school and I had to take a 4 and a half hour long test. I was going to eat Oatmeal this morning but I didn't have time so I brought a granola bar with me. Now I'm waiting for my ride home.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 3, 2015)

happy sad happy sad
i might be bipolar idk


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 4, 2015)

Bagel and Coffee.  About to do some work outs/yoga.

--edit--

Actually, going to write first


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 4, 2015)

I woke up at 8am after finally getting to sleep at 2am. 6 hours of sleep is definitely not enough for me. I feel super groggy, my head is pounding, and I'm really just looking forward to the nap I'm going to take in a few hours. 

And I'm looking forward to getting some sleep tonight


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I actually did sleep well. I feel decent. Recent acne is clearing up, stomach ickiness is gone


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 4, 2015)

Eating proper food, but still not _enough_ of said food. Shopping day is tomorrow. Groceries ftw.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 4, 2015)

I woke up at 8 am so I could be productive for the day and instead I just stayed in bed talking to people on Skype because I woke up feeling like poo. Allergies suck.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 6, 2015)

Today was pretty bad. Had to deal with the past.

Can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kept having flash backs from the past last night, and woke up multiple times during the early hours of the morning. Was meant to be up around 5am to bash some signs into the ground, but it was still pretty windy so I waited until a bit later in the morning. Was my first time doing the job, so it took me a while to figure out where to place them all, plus the ground was pretty hard and it took some time to bash each one of them in.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 6, 2015)

I attempted to stay up all last night to finish my homework, but it didn't work and I fell asleep at around midnight and woke up today at 6 a.m. without getting anything done. I'm glad it's Friday now though so maybe I can get my work done over the weekend.  (I probably won't.)


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Went to bed round 4am after my sleep meds didn't hit me quiiiite as hard as I would have liked them to. Granted, I took them round 2:30, when I should have taken them earlier... but eh. I make a lot of bad decisions when it comes to sleeping or not sleeping. Insomnia is a pain in the booty and likes to make things difficult even when I try to do it _right_ so I just wait for the meds to signal to me "gurl get in bed" or whatever. I need to come up with some kind of nightly routine to do, but that's the TROUBLE with sleep meds - I can't trust myself to stick to a routine once I've taken them, because I get distracted and do everything except what I ought to be doing. It's like being drunk. Some people apparently take my particular kind of med (ambien) recreationally and I can't imagine why because it sure as hell isn't FUN, it's just annoying. But it's the only sleeping pill that can even come close to putting me out for the night, so I deal. Love-hate relationship for sure.

Food-wise: Ate a bunch of M&Ms. No, self, that is not a meal. Going out for coffee and cookies at the local bakery-slash-bookstore with my cousin in about an hour, and that isn't a meal either, so I'll have to make a proper dinner for myself when I get home. I'm asking my partner to hold me to this, especially because I'm forgetful as all get out, but then again so is he. So we shall see~

I'm rambling. Head feels foggy because I didn't actually get enough sleep in order to sleep _off_ the effects of the meds. Got a solid 5 hours or something. Not ideal. But I've had worse.

Today's not gonna be one of my greatest self-care days


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 6, 2015)

i went to bed around 4am and my dog woke me up like 30 minutes later so i decided to watch some streams on twitch and fall asleep. by the time i fell asleep it was already 5am, lol oops. i really need to get my sleep schedule back to normal and it hasn't even been remotely normal since sophomore year which was when i started homeschooling/online school. i have my SAT in a week  so i need to motivate myself more each morning to wake up earlier and study.  i never want to leave my bed.


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

I woke up this morning to a two hour delay (which was lovely, even though I had an extremely large amount of homework to do!)


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 6, 2015)

I usually have nightmares, but I think they're pretty cool and actually they're quite fun. (Is that weird?) But last night, I had an AWFUL nightmare. In it, there was a doll that kept trying to kill me, but my parents didn't believe me so they wouldn't help me. So I dug up the instruction manual for the doll and there was instructions on how to stop it from killing you? So I was performing this weird scary ritual thing to get it to stop, while the doll was attempting to murder me. I didn't finish the ritual and it chased me around the neighborhood at night. It doesn't sound very scary but it felt absolutely 100% real.
Then I woke up to the sound of something falling on the floor at 3 in the morning. To make myself feel better I read about serial killers until 5. I'm basically asking for more nightmares.

As for the rest of the day, I didn't really do anything. Me and my friend had a few Rubik's cube races? and then me and two friends walked to their mom's lab thingy where she makes dentures. I might get at job making dentures too. so uh.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> I usually have nightmares, but I think they're pretty cool and actually they're quite fun. (Is that weird?) But last night, I had an AWFUL nightmare. In it, there was a doll that kept trying to kill me, but my parents didn't believe me so they wouldn't help me. So I dug up the instruction manual for the doll and there was instructions on how to stop it from killing you? So I was performing this weird scary ritual thing to get it to stop, while the doll was attempting to murder me. I didn't finish the ritual and it chased me around the neighborhood at night. It doesn't sound very scary but it felt absolutely 100% real.
> Then I woke up to the sound of something falling on the floor at 3 in the morning. To make myself feel better I read about serial killers until 5. I'm basically asking for more nightmares.
> 
> As for the rest of the day, I didn't really do anything. Me and my friend had a few Rubik's cube races? and then me and two friends walked to their mom's lab thingy where she makes dentures. I might get at job making dentures too. so uh.



Scary nightmares - like generally scary creepy ones - are totally cool and I like those too! Trauma nightmares not so much. I look forward to breaks from those. The nightmare you describe is one that my partner would relate to, lol - he's really unnerved by dolls. Especially mannequins. But I guess that's what happens when your parents let you watch the Chucky movies unsupervised and then leave a freaking mannequin in your room when you're a small child 

Dreams are so weird though. I've had some that are TERRIFYING while they're happening, but when I describe them to someone else, they just sound silly. Being chased around by a murderous doll does actually strike me as more scary than funny, tbh, but I think I've had nightmares about like... being stuck in a tree, or not being able to buy Oreos at the grocery store. The most mundane ****, yet my brain makes it out into this big dramatic thing and I wake up feeling like I just survived the ordeal of a lifetime.

Serial killers and morbid things like that are interesting though, at least to me (and apparently you). And after waking up in that kind of mental state it makes sense to kind of want to read more about it? I think it would calm me down and ground me to read about real-world accounts of things like that than to keep thinking about the nightmare. At the very least, it's a distraction.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

I did not :-(


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 8, 2015)

I slept too much thanks to moving the clock ahead. I will surely appreciate the more daylight hours because I love taking long walks, but hate walking in the dark.


----------



## Locket (Mar 8, 2015)

I slept pretty bad. Woke up three times. 3 nightmares.

I only remember one:

So, I was on a farm by a ocean/lake. I turned on to a gecko or lizard so I could swim across. Now, BIG CHANGE in scenery. My mom, dad, and I were at a store, "robbing" (total turn in dream...). I wanted a Juicy Drop Pop. My mom opened one and sucked on it ( to make it look like we came into the store with it), and gave it to me, while still a gecko. We go to the checkout (Wait...what?), and my dad goes outside. The person who told me to turn into a gecko was out there. The FIREMEN caught that guy and my dad. I went outside, and they were torturing them. I woke up in tears.

Very strange...Very strange...


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2015)

i was so thirsty last night
but i didn't want to get up for water


----------



## Locket (Mar 9, 2015)

CR33P said:


> i was so thirsty last night
> but i didn't want to get up for water



I hate that


----------



## Leela (Mar 9, 2015)

I only got half an hour of sleep. You know those nights when you're just tossing and turning, and you're really tired yet you won't fall asleep? It was one of those nights for me. I felt so ill this morning that I had to have the day off school


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

I overslept hardcore. That's not something I can usually say, what with the insomnia and all, so I'm not gonna beat myself up about it. I'm kind of in shock, actually - I woke up to my cat climbing onto my chest and purring in my face (thanks a lot, Ruby) and realized it was 1:30pm and I needed to get my arse out of bed. I'm really tense though and haven't eaten yet. When my med alarm goes off in an hour and I get up to feed my cat, I figure I'll make something then. I need to make a legitimate effort to take better care of myself in terms of eating actual food instead of... a handful of M&Ms or something. Which was totally what I had for "breakfast".

@Leela - Hope you get some naps in or hit the hay early tonight. Feel better. Getting no sleep = feeling like a zombie. A sick zombie. It's the worst. T_T


----------



## Leela (Mar 9, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I overslept hardcore. That's not something I can usually say, what with the insomnia and all, so I'm not gonna beat myself up about it. I'm kind of in shock, actually - I woke up to my cat climbing onto my chest and purring in my face (thanks a lot, Ruby) and realized it was 1:30pm and I needed to get my arse out of bed. I'm really tense though and haven't eaten yet. When my med alarm goes off in an hour and I get up to feed my cat, I figure I'll make something then. I need to make a legitimate effort to take better care of myself in terms of eating actual food instead of... a handful of M&Ms or something. Which was totally what I had for "breakfast".
> 
> @Leela - Hope you get some naps in or hit the hay early tonight. Feel better. Getting no sleep = feeling like a zombie. A sick zombie. It's the worst. T_T



The day turned out really badly :/ I spent pretty much the whole day lying on my bed trying to sleep. I felt too tired to stand up and move around but not tired enough to sleep whilst it was still light out (I'm no good at sleeping in the daytime). My dad is making me stay at home tomorrow as well, which is the worst because I have Spanish and Geography projects due in on Friday and I can't work on them because they're at school.

And I totally didn't have a chocolate muffin for breakfast  I was too tired to make anything decent lol

I seem to have insomnia too... sometimes. I get it in phases, which sounds weird but it happens. I can usually cope with not much sleep, but I've been sleeping really well lately so it hit me badly when I had a random night of no sleep.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Leela said:


> The day turned out really badly :/ I spent pretty much the whole day lying on my bed trying to sleep. I felt too tired to stand up and move around but not tired enough to sleep whilst it was still light out (I'm no good at sleeping in the daytime). My dad is making me stay at home tomorrow as well, which is the worst because I have Spanish and Geography projects due in on Friday and I can't work on them because they're at school.
> 
> And I totally didn't have a chocolate muffin for breakfast  I was too tired to make anything decent lol
> 
> I seem to have insomnia too... sometimes. I get it in phases, which sounds weird but it happens. I can usually cope with not much sleep, but I've been sleeping really well lately so it hit me badly when I had a random night of no sleep.



Blaaah D: Sorry to hear that. I get what you mean with insomnia coming in phases though - it was like that for me before it decided to stick around permanently (not saying that'll happen to you! I was just unlucky with it I guess, haha) and over the counter sleep meds were my holy grail on nights like the ones you just had. I used to grab a bottle of NyQuil and just chug it (DON'T DO THAT LMAO it was a really bad idea) or pop some Unisom and eventually I'd kind of pass out... like that weird in-between stage of sleep where you're aware of stuff around you but... man I dunno how to explain it. One foot in the living world, one foot in the dreaming world I guess. It was weird but better than nothing. Hope it clears up for you soon ♥


----------



## Yuni (Mar 10, 2015)

I woke up with my knees to my chest, so I assume I went into a fetus position last night because it was so cold  

I'm really hoping that today would be a nice day. I've been getting worked up so easily lately. 

I know people probably mean well with their inspiring speeches and all, but it just feels like I'm being mocked. Some people have less fortunate lives than others, and I guess it's true. But I wouldn't trade my life because I don't think they'd deserve to be sexually assaulted and being told that they deserve it.. and have that plague them for many years. That would be cruel of me. 

Feelings are confusing.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 11, 2015)

Yuni said:


> I woke up with my knees to my chest, so I assume I went into a fetus position last night because it was so cold
> 
> I'm really hoping that today would be a nice day. I've been getting worked up so easily lately.
> 
> ...



Truth be told, I've had the same experience and that's where my PTSD came from, so bb if you EVER need to talk, I'm here. (I know I've been taking forever to reply to our conversation but that's mostly because I haven't listened to B'z yet ;_; I'm sorry!) I've dealt with my share of victim-blaming for ages and it still comes up time and time again. Someone will always have it worse than you or I do, but that doesn't mean that what happened to us wasn't awful, disgusting, and entirely 100% UNDESERVED. I wouldn't wish my experience on anyone else either, by any means, because like you I know firsthand how horrible it is when years after the incident it still haunts you. I'm so, SO sorry anyone dared to speak to you like that. They were needlessly cruel even if they meant to be uplifting and they should have been more conscious of the implications of their words.

/internet hugs for you if you want them ♥


----------



## Yuni (Mar 12, 2015)

Stayed up late yesterday to bid on wrestling belts (I failed. Am not spending $500 on a belt), so I was a little tired this morning. 

Bought a little rack thing at Daiso. I'm planning to use some plant wire and paper cut outs to make a flowery play area for my miniature critters. I'm probably too old for this but their fluffiness is very endearing and what goes around, comes around right?

 
It's only been 3~ weeks since I've first got these guys. Sorry for posting them around everywhere XD
I do hope that they're cute enough to brighten someone's day though~ 



infinikitten said:


> Truth be told, I've had the same experience and that's where my PTSD came from, so bb if you EVER need to talk, I'm here. (I know I've been taking forever to reply to our conversation but that's mostly because I haven't listened to B'z yet ;_; I'm sorry!) I've dealt with my share of victim-blaming for ages and it still comes up time and time again. Someone will always have it worse than you or I do, but that doesn't mean that what happened to us wasn't awful, disgusting, and entirely 100% UNDESERVED. I wouldn't wish my experience on anyone else either, by any means, because like you I know firsthand how horrible it is when years after the incident it still haunts you. I'm so, SO sorry anyone dared to speak to you like that. They were needlessly cruel even if they meant to be uplifting and they should have been more conscious of the implications of their words.
> 
> /internet hugs for you if you want them ♥



I don't really like the thought of blaming. I'm generally indifferent to people who don't really take the time to know me, but I'm always happy to talk and get to know people~

I'm sorry to hear that you've experienced the same too 
I hope there were people you could rely on back then, because you're a nice person :3
(I think everyone is nice and has the ability to do good until they do something stupid. XD) 
I hope every day has been better for you~ 
Mine occasionally has a bad loop, but it's much better. Last year was my turn-around year yay~

/Many hugs too you too :3


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 12, 2015)

@Yuni - Sad to say I was pretty much on my own when it happened, but I've built up a great support network since then. Having people who are willing to be there for you during times like that are key to recovery imo... I think last year was my turnaround year too  Lots of bad memories, finally working past them. Just sucks when they come bubbling back up to the surface again.

@Topic questions:
Any remarkable dreams? - Not that I can recall, haha
What did you have for breakfast? - Hershey kisses. I'm horrible.
Do you have any medications you need to remember to take? - I set alarms for these things, aww yeah 8)
General wellness: If I can get some legit food in me today I think I'll be good. Have therapy later on today. Not dreading it like I usually do, so that's a good sign


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

I got good sleep last night. slept till about 10:15 today. Now i sit and look into my computer screen whilst eating french toast crunch


----------



## owain (Mar 12, 2015)

bitterhemlock said:


> Whether you're in the US or on the other side of the world, how'd you decide to start your day today?
> 
> For example, I didn't catch a wink of sleep so that was definitely a way to start.
> And after tripping over dogs and talking with my jittery mother,
> ...


----------



## Yuni (Mar 14, 2015)

@owain I think you forgot the closing bracket after quote [/QUOTE] ? 

--- 
Started up my ACNL game and was going to my mail box and RESETTI popped up. He shocked me so badly that my eyes filled with tears (I'm sure I saved my game/did something corrupt?) until he started talking and things made sense. 

I feel like he did traumatise me as a child. It's way too early to have mini heart attacks.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 2, 2015)

rezzing this thread bc I like the spirit of it and I'm making a bunch of questionable decisions tonight anyway so what's another to add to the pile! 

*Whether you're in the US or on the other side of the world, how'd you decide to start your day today? Any remarkable dreams What did you have for breakfast?* yesterday I was told, mistakenly I think, that subway delivered and I got so excited about sandwiches that I just got straight up afterward. that's one hell of an accomplishment for me really. I had a bunch of dreams that were the mundane realistic kind where you wake up and can't figure out whether they're dreams or actual memories for a while. weird but I'll take those over nightmares any day

In terms of meds I got that on lock. Sometimes I get distracted while feeding the cat and forget to just turn around and pop them pills but it's rare thankfully, and those two or three days when that happens give me a two or three days' worth of backup in case my pharm has issues with refills

*If it's a bad morning, why?
Get it all out for the better.*
Today? Yeah, shaping up to be a bad morning! though I use the term loosely because technically yeah it's morning where I am, but it's also "morning" whenever I happen to wake up as far as I'm concerned  so we'll see how "tomorrow" goes. but right this second I really need that reset feeling that sleep gives me, because it was a super rough night (I'd let it all out but I don't even know how to put into words what was wrong... just one of those nights, weird crying fit, idek how to explain that one). also I'm cold and my partner sleeps with a fan on so getting into bed's gonna be freezing until I get used to it and cocoon into the blankets.

but tomorrow (or today??) I've got therapy and clearly I need it atm so that's something to look forward to


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 2, 2015)

My cat woke me up at five because she was hacking up a hairball on my carpet. Luckily I got to sleep in since I'm on break, so it's all good. 

In a minute or so I'm going to check and see if I got accepted to the honors college at one of the schools I applied to, and I'm planning on doing the rest of my gov project today before I go get my hair cut and (hopefully) preorder the Ness amiibo. 

I'm kind of tired because I haven't been sleeping well for awhile, but things could be worse.  I could have to go to school lol.


----------



## eggs (Apr 2, 2015)

i went to sleep at around 12 AM (not a usual time i sleep at, that's a very unhealthy hour for me) because i was studying for a test. i had this very weird dream about the ending of homestuck, where jane crocker was the main and saved the day with the help of mario the plumber, for some reason? it was action-filled and dramatic, but still odd in the least. i woke up at 6:40 AM, but i accidentally fell asleep again and woke up at 7:10 AM. i rushed through my whole routine, taking about 15 minutes. i take two medications in the morning and one at night, so i took the two after putting in effort to remember those. i almost got hit by a car speeding through a street when it should have been yielding to ongoing traffic, but i was so out of it to where i just shrugged it off and kept going.

hoo boy. i'm so looking forward to good friday.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 2, 2015)

I fell asleep on my table at about 11 p.m. while trying to do my homework and then I slept in way late 'til 7 a.m. I always fall asleep as soon as I try to do any homework, not good. :x


----------



## Kissyme100 (Apr 2, 2015)

I had a really good sleep, I slept from 8pm until 7:30 am. I guess I really needed the sleep.

Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

I slept horrible should not have drank caffeine so late


----------



## Improv (Apr 2, 2015)

I slept from 11pm - 11am heh. First day of spring break is going quite nice now with all that sleep I got.


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

I can never sleep in. I always go to bed at midnight and wake up at six.


----------



## abelsister (Apr 2, 2015)

i woke up very groggy, and when i checked the time it was already 11:30 pm ;-;

then i went downstairs and have been playing acnl every since - and its now 1:30. . . i feel like a soggy piece of bread.


----------



## Coach (Apr 2, 2015)

My dad got me up today. He said that he had hidden 8 chocolates around my room, and that I had 5 minutes to find them.If I didn't find them in time, I wouldn't get to have them! That got me up pretty fast!


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Wake up at 7:30 to straighten out insurance issues, since the call center says they open at 7:30. Called and received an automated message saying I wasn't calling during business hours. After 15 minutes of half-asleep button mashing and general frustration, I learn that today is apparently a holiday and I'll have to wait until Monday to sort it out. Get back in bed and try to go back to sleep.

Wake up again at 9:30 for mornings meds and to feed the cat. Call a different organization in hopes that they're actually open and can help me. Sent to voicemail. Leave stupid inarticulate voicemail. Feel like an idiot, get back in bed and try to go back to sleep.

Partner wakes me up again right before he leaves for work. Decide to hide in the bedroom with all the lights out, playing New Leaf until... well I'm not sure when I'll get out of bed, it's been two hours at this point and I've not moved at all. >_> _hello darkness my old friend~_



Coach said:


> My dad got me up today. He said that he had hidden 8 chocolates around my room, and that I had 5 minutes to find them.If I didn't find them in time, I wouldn't get to have them! That got me up pretty fast!



That is ADORABLE. How many did you find?


----------



## Improv (Apr 3, 2015)

I woke up at 10am today to the sound of a rabbit being killed by one of my dogs.  I looked out my window and all I saw were intestines, so I got sick and then shoveled the remains out of the yard. Not a very good start to my morning.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 3, 2015)

I slept at 12:15am and woke up at 8:01am, then fell asleep again. I woke up 2 and a half hours later at 10:31am. I've been on the internet since then.


----------



## sheepie (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a nice morning. Went to bed at 12am, woke up at 11am. Now that it's Easter break I can catch up on the sleep I've been missing out on.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 3, 2015)

I woke up while it was still dark and had to use the restroom. The birds were already chirping obnoxiously loudly outside of my window, so I turned on the fan to drown them out. But it was cold, so I had to put on a hoodie. I eventually fell back asleep and woke up at around 10:30am. Overall, I'm pretty well rested. I spent my day writing: a bit of it was for school, a bit of it was creative. Pretty normal day I'd say.


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello! My day started better than most this week. I struggled with a lot at the beginning of the week and was having restless nights and terribly nauseating mornings, but as the week has progressed I've been more at ease waking up and getting better nights sleep It makes my days go by much more enjoyably when I wake up happy and refreshed as opposed to sick and stressed. I've been doing a lot of Easter prep between work and other things so I'm hoping as the week finishes out I stay refreshed and happy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Didn't sleep a whole lot today, I slept a little last night but when I was trying to get my sleep this afternoon before work because it was in between my day shift and night shift I couldn't because I hadn't heard from my boyfriend who was supposed to be home. And I didn't hear from him for more than two hours after he was supposed to be home, so there went my sleep, staying up worried sick about him. What if he was in a ditch somewhere? Or even worse in SOMEONE's ditch... I'm always worried he'll cheat on me because girls always flirt with him, girls a lot prettier than me. When he finally texted me I was already too depressed to go back to sleep. So I got up and ate and watched a show with my family, and then for an hour before work hoped my boyfriend would reassure me and love on me before I had to go in. And he just kind of sat on the computer, so I go even sadder and then came to work, and then a bunch of problems happened at work, a ton of rude customers, so now I am stuck, super depressed and frustrated at work for the next...seven hours. (after already working 3) And I just want to go home, go to bed and sleep forever... Not a good day at all. =[


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 4, 2015)

I fell asleep past midnight, and now I've woken up early again awaiting for the release of the new Amiibos so I can preorder them in time. The hunt never ends. Wish me luck, and I also wish any other Amiibo collectors on TBT lots of luck so they can get the ones they want! 

Although, I feel bad today and really anxious already, because my dad says he's making me go out today and actually go into shops at our shopping centre to apply for jobs, and my anxiety is going through the roof. I haven't applied for many jobs, but for the ones I have, I didn't even receive so much as a call back saying I was rejected. I get really nervous in social situations, so now my dad is FORCING me to get a job. I might just tell him I feel sick, though, or that I'll just apply for them online, and show him I'm actually trying... But ugh, don't really want to go with my dad though, because I know he is going to yell at me for everything I do (he has a really bad temper), and I'll end up having a panic attack sigh. ;; Been meaning to get counseling again for a while now but having trouble finding it, and I've just been so unbelievably busy with school work. Also, haven't started revising for exams yet either. Sigh... I just want to have a break.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 4, 2015)

I fell asleep at 1am (I'm staying at my Aunt's for a bit and I was feeling a little homesick) and slept all the way through to my 7:30 alarm and then had a bit of a snooze until 8:30 since it is my day off. I am now sat in bed reading the news- both through the local paper and online- while I entertain my Aunt's cat by letting it chase my toes under the duvet and drink a mug of this new, fancy Tetley Immune Plus Green Tea.

I will probably have an early night tonight since I have to be in work early tomorrow as it is going to be a busy day!


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 4, 2015)

Started my day with my cat dragging her fluffy belly across my face at like, 7am. What the hell, Ruby. 

Fell back asleep though, woke up at 9:30 for the usual stuff, went back to sleep _again_, then woke up at noon because I - thankfully - set an alarm, else I would've slept forever probably. This stress is really doing a number on me. Headaches still... though I can't tell whether to attribute them to the stress, the nightmares, PMS, or what. Probably all three. T_T

I'm still doing my best to stay positive but I still feel like it's in my best interests to keep interaction with other people to a minimum. Look at me sabotaging myself already  I'm great at this self-care thing, clearly.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 4, 2015)

woke up at around 4am to see the blood moon eclipse. it was definitely hard to drag myself out of bed, but was totally worth it! incredibly beautiful


----------



## yosugay (Apr 4, 2015)

woke up at 3pm and i got a new bath bomb yesterday that im excited to use


----------



## lazuli (Apr 4, 2015)

i went to sleep at like 4am and woke up at 8.30am but ive been doing pretty good since then
uhh my mom was finally home after being at the hospital for 273541978536018560 days (aka 2 days) so that was nice
and i ate tacos which is good bc i was sick for the past day or two and i could hardly eat a thing

I REALLY SHOULD USE THIS FACIAL SCRUB MORE OFTEN (because my face is getting more and more ugly) but i keep forgetting to or i remember but i cant make myself do it bc im so lazy.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i went to sleep at like 4am and woke up at 8.30am but ive been doing pretty good since then
> uhh my mom was finally home after being at the hospital for 273541978536018560 days (aka 2 days) so that was nice
> and i ate tacos which is good bc i was sick for the past day or two and i could hardly eat a thing
> 
> I REALLY SHOULD USE THIS FACIAL SCRUB MORE OFTEN (because my face is getting more and more ugly) but i keep forgetting to or i remember but i cant make myself do it bc im so lazy.




DUDE. I FEEL YOU ON THAT FACIAL SCRUB PROBLEM. 
I need to start working on my skin care routine, and I'm slowly morphing into some old man who drinks beers as his main food supply. 
(note: im a teenage girl)
AND I HAVE THIS SCRU B THAT HEATS UP.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

I didn't sleep well last night. I kept waking up over and over because my knees hurt. :/ I was so close to just staying up the rest of the night. Seriously.
Hopefully tonight will be a better sleep.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

i went to sleep at like 12:30am and woke up at 11:30am. and idk just feeling down and im either sleeping too much or not at all and my brain is all screwy.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 6, 2015)

I went to bed at maybe 11:30 PM and got woken up at 6 AM. I was very, very tired. I managed to get up a few minutes later (I'm not sure how) and go down for breakfast, and I've managed to get through the rest of the day. It's almost 5 PM now, so that's good.


----------



## Yuni (Apr 14, 2015)

I feel like announcing that I've come back from the brink of death or something~
I had a wonderful night's sleep with a relatively warm and full belly.

I had been prepping for my colonoscopy, and that was a rather horrible experience. 
Luckily there isn't anything wrong with me according to the results...
but that does raise a question as to why my iron levels are at dangerously almost nonexistent levels.

...So I'm stressed out about that ^^;
But I can eat again, and oh gosh food is beautiful. I missed eating so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Feeling way better than the past days, hope it lasts ;x

idk what to do today though i should refill bus/train tickets though


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

its like night here, but i had an average sleep i guess, just got braces yesterday and my jaw and teeth were killing so i kept tossing an turning.
another 2 years to go, weeps


----------



## sizzles (Apr 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> its like night here, but i had an average sleep i guess, just got braces yesterday and my jaw and teeth were killing so i kept tossing an turning.
> another 2 years to go, weeps



I know just how you feel, went through that rubbish for 2 and a half years.  It gets better, honest!

Had a bit of a rubbish sleep last night (I've been sick for a couple days...) but on the plus side I had crumpets for breakfast which were lovely!


----------



## Improv (Apr 15, 2015)

Had a fairly nice morning until my school called & turns out I forgot to email my teachers I would be missing an extra day and 3 of them were worried about me. 

Other than that, I went to bed at 3am. Honest to god I had intentions of going to sleep at midnight but I picked up a new book the other day and I ended up reading half of it :v


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

i've been having recurring dreams about the ocean & things/people falling in it for the past couple months, so i really didnt get a good night's sleep unfortunately :c not really sure if it means anything but its slightly troubling.
only have school for about 3 hours today, though. which is nice


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Feeling soooo much better, that booze helped.


----------



## Skep (Apr 15, 2015)

last night was the first time i've been able to sleep through the entire night in about a week. i've had a really bad stomach flu, and i lost so much energy that i couldn't even stand up without blacking out. so i've been slowly regaining my strength, and i feel a bit better today, thankfully


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2015)

So I went to bed at 1am last night and I woke up at 7am because of my alarm. Funny thing is, I didn't wake up once throughout the night. I had a full solid sleep from start to finish. I haven't had one of those in the past few weeks. Crazy.


----------

